# factory restore windows 7 laptop



## konnerjr (Mar 17, 2011)

sys specs.

notebook model- compaq presario notebook pc
processor type-intel celeron cpu (900@2.2ghz)
BIOS version- F.60

its running windows 7 professional

ok so a friend of mine has this laptop with ALOT of viruses on it...
what im trying to do is to do a full fatory restore and wipe EVERYTHING from the drive... iv looked up how to do this and iv gotten a few answers

boot using the CD (i dont have a CD)

alt + f10 during startup- runs BIOS... doesnt help

f8 during startup -> "repair your computer"  it has you set up keyboard pref. then select account and enter password, from ther it has all the options EXCEPT "recovery management" (also... a user is displayed that i dont know called "HomeGroupUser $" is that supposed to be there?)

system restore doesnt help because no restore points are virus free...

what do i do? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 17, 2011)

you go into the bios and select the Recovery manager (ill have to get back to you on what exact option tab its under.), this assuming that your viruses there havent already destroyed the restore partition. 
you may want to try to recover the system itself using malewarebytes. It works well from what I hear. This would also save your current data.


----------



## konnerjr (Mar 17, 2011)

i go to BIOS and the options are...

"main" 
"Security"
"Diagnostics"
"System Config"

under main the available options are-
 Sys. time and date, 
Diagnostics log (which is empty)

under security is gives 
"Admin password" and 
"power-on password" 
(both say clear)

Diagnostics gives 
"primary hard disk self check" and 
"Memory test"

Sys. config. gives 
"language", 
"fan always on" and 
"boot options"

- from there boot options gives- 
"Post Hotkey Delay" (set to 0), 
"CD-ROM boot" (enabled) 
"Floppy Boot" (Enabled) 
"Internal Network Adapter Boot" (Disabled)
"Boot Order"

then "Boot Order" gives
-Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive
-Notebook Hard Drive
-USB Floppy
-USB Diskette on key/USB Hard Disk
- ! Network Adapter


if i go to startup menu (esc. during startup) it gives
-f1: sys info
-f2: sys diagnotics
-f9: boot device options
-f10: BIOS Setup
-f11: sys recovery (boots like normal and doesnt give any relevant options)
-enter: continue startup

the viruses havent ruined the computer (yet) its just having some really bad stability issues, it was saying something about sending viruses to other people via email...

and i remember seeing something about partition when i was searching through it... but i cant remember where

i know that i can factory restore from the factory disk... since i dont have it is there anywhere i can download it? if i do so can i run it from a flash drive?

again thanks

whats malwarebytes? theres NOTHING important on it so a website that does a fatory restore would be better =P


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 17, 2011)

on my G61 its f11 then option 3 starts the recovery process. 
If your computer is still under warranty, you can get a copy of the recovery disk for free if you just call them, set on hold for hours, and explain whats going on. 


Or you can go to malewarebytes, download it, update it, then run a system scan, and post the results here (full log). We may be able to help you clean the system out without the need to restore.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 17, 2011)

Please follow this procedure and post the logs so we can try to see whats going on with your system.  You may have a mbr infection which would probably block your access to the recovery procedure.

Unless they changed it, HP's/Compaq's were usually F10 getting into the recovery procedure.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello konnerjr , 

Your recent posting regarding your HP notebook issue caught my attention as I work for HP.  Some of the replies indicate that you need a copy of the recovery disks.  Do you still need assistance or the recovery disks?  If so, please respond to the email PSGSocialMedia@hp.com Attn:  Priscilla with your name, phone, product number and product serial number.

Regards,

SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassador

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect
the views and strategy of HP


----------



## konnerjr (Mar 23, 2011)

Serial: 2CE94802ZN
Product: WA588UA#ABA
Warranty: 1y1y0y
Model: CQ60-61615DX

Product key: 34R2H-CHTTG-DC88J-MT9DC-TGVMW

directly above the bar code is a string of 14 numbers: 00196-021-078-340

Under where it says: "proof of license" "Certificate of Authenticity"

is: X15-53758

sorry it took so long to post... if there is anything else you need to help me out let me know


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your response.  I found your profile in our HP system and will call you to confirm your address so that we can express you a copy of the recovery cds if you think they will resolve your issue.

Regards,

Priscilla
SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassador

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the 
views and strategy of HP.


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

Your office's VM indicates no more space was available.  If you don't mind, please send the address to which the recovery cds should be shipped to PSGSocialMedia@HP.com ATTN: Priscilla.  We want to confirm the address as the address in our system may no longer be current.

Regards,

Priscilla
SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassdor

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the 
views and strategy of HP.


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

The number I called appears not to be the number for you.  The system with the serial number you gave is only shortly out of warranty and if we rush we can offer no cost options.  Additionally, we can still send a copy of the recovery disks.  Please give me an email or phone for you or you can contact me at both PSGSocialMedia@HP.com or email.ecr@hp.com so I won't miss your response.

Priscilla
SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassdor

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the 
views and strategy of HP.


----------

